
How Much You Should Pay Your Engineers - 11thEarlOfMar
http://blog.compass.co/how-much-should-you-pay-your-engineers/
======
exolymph
From a business perspective, you should pay the smallest amount that will keep
them happy and motivated. And actually, not every employee has to be happy and
motivated, as long as they return sufficient ROI. Probably best to keep the
engineers smiling, though. Creatives need energy.

